# EOS 1D C new Firmware 1.1.9 with 4K25P is out



## florian (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all,
got my 1D C today in Germany and just started it for the first time and I see I have Firmware 1.1.9 installed and I can choose 4K with 24P and 25P. Sadly no 720 with 120P, but we knew this before.

If you like me to check for any features you are missing let me know and I try to have a look if I can find them in the new version.


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh gosh I'm jealous, really hope i don't need to send in mine for this update.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Apr 29, 2013)

florian said:


> If you like me to check for any features you are missing let me know and I try to have a look if I can find them in the new version.



Hi florian and congratulations on getting your hands on this updated beauty!

Can you check if the clipping behavior is still there at ISOs below 400 if you set record mode to 4k and picture profile to Canon Log.

That is: 4k, Log and ISO 100. What happens to the histogram when you over expose? Does it go all the way to the right edge, or does it clip before?


----------



## UBI (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello Florian! 

Congratulation to your new 1DC!!! 

Are there other news like Peaking with the 25p update? 

Kind Regards!


----------



## florian (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry got my new 840 PRO SSD and had to reinstall my system to getting closer to keep up with the 4k files.

And it looks like I don´t have good news for you. see pic


----------



## AndreeOnline (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks florian!

I suspected as much, so no biggie. Still, would have been nice to have clean ISO 100 for outdoor shooting.


----------

